# Armidex not covered by insurance.



## thebum (Feb 17, 2021)

My doctor said he’d prescribe it to me just to be on the safe side, however, my insurance won’t cover it. And from my research the cost is outrageous. 

https://www.drugs.com/price-guide/arimidex


I guess I’m driving to Mexico.


----------



## xyokoma (Feb 17, 2021)

Or come to the UK if that works out cheaper and as a holiday. :32 (20): pack of 30 £80 and Im sure Ive seen it for less when browsing special candy shops.


----------



## xyokoma (Feb 17, 2021)

Uk production cost for one tab of Arimidex seems to be 7p only! Man is Murika ripping you off.


----------



## Trump (Feb 17, 2021)

£18 last time I bought pack of 28, I might start importing Arimidex to the US of A and earn a fortune


----------



## xyokoma (Feb 17, 2021)

Trump said:


> £18 last time I bought pack of 28, I might start importing Arimidex to the US of A and earn a fortune



Dont start stealing my business ideas.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 17, 2021)

B-b-b-buh murica has the best health care in the world! /s

Yeah Bum, it's unfortunate but the insurance companies aren't going to allow a male to take a breast cancer drug. 

You may want to take a look at alldaychemist


----------



## Trump (Feb 17, 2021)

Partners??


xyokoma said:


> Dont start stealing my business ideas.


----------



## xyokoma (Feb 17, 2021)

Trump said:


> Partners??



Not sure you'll be of much help when it comes to pretending you've got breast cancer mate


----------



## snake (Feb 17, 2021)

thebum said:


> My doctor said he’d prescribe it to me just to be on the safe side....., however, my insurance won’t cover it. And from my research the cost is outrageous.



First off, is that really what the Doc said? What is he doing guessing on your E2?



thebum said:


> ....however, my insurance won’t cover it. And from my research the cost is outrageous.



AllDayChemist like Iron1 said.


----------



## thebum (Feb 17, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> Or come to the UK if that works out cheaper and as a holiday. :32 (20): pack of 30 £80 and Im sure Ive seen it for less when browsing special candy shops.



Wife always wanted to go to the UK. I do too because I’m a futbol fan. 

I’m just not too entirely sure why you can get on TRT in the US and not afford the other stuff. It almost makes me want to stop TRT.


----------



## thebum (Feb 17, 2021)

Iron1 said:


> B-b-b-buh murica has the best health care in the world! /s
> 
> Yeah Bum, it's unfortunate but the insurance companies aren't going to allow a male to take a breast cancer drug.
> 
> You may want to take a look at alldaychemist



It’s ridiculous. It seems to be some insurance companies. A friend in Florida is on TRT as a result of the bends from diving and his insurance covers it.


----------



## thebum (Feb 17, 2021)

snake said:


> First off, is that really what the Doc said? What is he doing guessing on your E2?
> 
> 
> 
> AllDayChemist like Iron1 said.



This Urologist doesn’t seem well-versed in TRT. I asked him about any side effects when I initially called him about the hair growing back and itching and confusing it with the nipple issue. He said, “There are things we can prescribe, so if we need to we can.”

I said, “Please do.”  He said he wants to run blood work every 60 days and I have read a lot of people do lab work every 6 months. 

I’m at the point where I need to explore seeing another doctor. A lot of of what I have read conflicts with a lot of what he told me.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 17, 2021)

Go to Walgreens & join their 20 dollar a year program it comes out to 7.99 for 30/1mgs

or use this one here https://m.goodrx.com/anastrozole?gc...xIqdScnGRblauWoEiNim-1Y-ebJbRmgRoC0ysQAvD_BwE


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 17, 2021)

Why do you need arimidex on a trt dose of testosterone in the first place? Sounds more like a "want".. not necessarily a "need."


----------



## thebum (Feb 17, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Why do you need arimidex on a trt dose of testosterone in the first place? Sounds more like a "want".. not necessarily a "need."



I think it spooked me when I was having issues around the nipple region from the hair growing back. Plus, I have been reading up on potential side effects, but my friend said I was being a little bitch and not injecting enough in me to really have to worry about it. He’s probably right and I’m just thinking the worse


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 17, 2021)

Good RX

You're welcome


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 17, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Good RX
> 
> You're welcome


Good recommendation. I use that in lieu of my insurance for my Adderall prescription. My insurance would cover my prescription, at 30mg tabs but not under the quantity of tabs I ask from my doctor. Lately I ask for 3x 5mg tabs a 1 extended release 15mg tab for more variable dosing, so Good RX has been my go-to for that for about 10yrs now.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 17, 2021)

First, it's showing you the brand name price.  Second, even the generic prices that are shown on the site when you click here are on the higher end. Thirdly, I think you use the term "research" too loosely as the site you reference is literally the second result shown when you google" Armidex prices" 

To to give you a price point comparison, my cash price at a clinic is $1.25/mg


----------



## j2048b (Feb 17, 2021)

i got a script for arimidex....its cheap af, good rx coupon, and cash...or go thru an ugl....some actually carry pharm arimidex


----------



## thebum (Feb 17, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Why do you need arimidex on a trt dose of testosterone in the first place? Sounds more like a "want".. not necessarily a "need."



Itchy nipples that turned out to be hair growing back. I got spooked. I’m over it now. I was told I’m not injecting enough to have sides.


----------



## thebum (Feb 17, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> First, it's showing you the brand name price.  Second, even the generic prices that are shown on the site when you click here are on the higher end. Thirdly, I think you use the term "research" too loosely as the site you reference is literally the second result shown when you google" Armidex prices"
> 
> To to give you a price point comparison, my cash price at a clinic is $1.25/mg



I sure did use that term loosely. I use DuckDuckGo and the third website that popped up (which is what I saw first), read:

The cost for Arimidex oral tablet 1 mg is around $1,573 for a supply of 30 tablets, depending on the pharmacy you visit. Prices are for cash paying customers only and are not valid with insurance plans.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 17, 2021)

thebum said:


> I sure did use that term loosely. I use DuckDuckGo and the third website that popped up (which is what I saw first), read:
> 
> The cost for Arimidex oral tablet 1 mg is around $1,573 for a supply of 30 tablets, depending on the pharmacy you visit. Prices are for cash paying customers only and are not valid with insurance plans.


Tell your dr to write for Generic Anastrozole.


----------



## lfod14 (Feb 18, 2021)

thebum said:


> My doctor said he’d prescribe it to me just to be on the safe side, however, my insurance won’t cover it. And from my research the cost is outrageous.
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/price-guide/arimidex
> 
> ...



Of course it's not... it's for women. Ins never covers anything for off label use but did you call a pharmacy and price it, when I check online around here I'm getting a range of $13-$25. You're not looking up (actual) Arimidex are you? That'd be pricey. Look up Anaztrozol. Just order that crap online. I think I pay like $15 for it.


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 18, 2021)

thebum said:


> This Urologist doesn’t seem well-versed in TRT. I asked him about any side effects when I initially called him about the hair growing back and itching and confusing it with the nipple issue. He said, “There are things we can prescribe, so if we need to we can.”
> 
> I said, “Please do.”  He said he wants to run blood work every 60 days and I have read a lot of people do lab work every 6 months.
> 
> I’m at the point where I need to explore seeing another doctor. A lot of of what I have read conflicts with a lot of what he told me.



A Urologist wouldnt be a first choice for TRT; most older doctors have learned very little about it; Im sure he's focused on Prostate & other Uro cancers, cystitis, BPH, ED, STIs...etc. 
See a Endocrinologist if you want a Hormone expert, or one of these longevity MDs I bet they deal most all the time with younger active males..Endo's are dealing with so many serious dz/disorders.

**on TRT, you dont need and shouldnt use Dex, E2 is Cardio and esp Neuro protective aside from helping out in a million other ways; If gyno, get it removed, not a lifetime of antiestrogens.  

Blood work q2mo is probably just initially, which makes excellent sense, wait 5 1/2lives, check levels. then again at 6mo, then q6mo...
Best,
MuscleMedMD


----------



## ftf (Feb 19, 2021)

thebum said:


> My doctor said he’d prescribe it to me just to be on the safe side, however, my insurance won’t cover it. And from my research the cost is outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used fast escrow refills to order this product. They are reliable and have good prices. The only drawback is that shipping can take 3 to 4 weeks and it has to make it through customs. I haven't lost a package yet. 3 for 3.


----------



## Laser50216 (Mar 7, 2021)

you don't need arimidex for trt. being on the safe side would be not taking something that increases your chance of thrombosis. estrodiol is a self regulating hormone based on your testosterone levels. almost no one needs arimidex unless you have a specific genetic condition such as kleinfelters syndrome. check out the following videos...
1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo8IEgTiuZM&t=13s
2. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2QhFedZCuU&t=1s (condensed version of the first video)
3. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yaqo-BZJT8E (another video that brings up important points as well. hosted by the king of strength training himself)


----------



## ftf (Mar 7, 2021)

Now I don't feel so bad about losing package #4.


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2021)

Laser50216 said:


> you don't need arimidex for trt. being on the safe side would be not taking something that increases your chance of thrombosis. estrodiol is a self regulating hormone based on your testosterone levels. almost no one needs arimidex unless you have a specific genetic condition such as kleinfelters syndrome. check out the following videos...
> 1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo8IEgTiuZM&t=13s
> 2. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2QhFedZCuU&t=1s (condensed version of the first video)
> 3. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yaqo-BZJT8E (another video that brings up important points as well. hosted by the king of strength training himself)



estrodiol is self regulating when the HPTA is active. It is not self regulating once you introduce exogenous testosterone. 

Sweeping statements like “you don’t need AI on trt” aren’t accurate. Most likely you can find a trt dose that doesn’t necessitate an ai, but some guys aromatize a lot. 

So, I agree with your general sentiments, but your logic and facts are incorrect.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 7, 2021)

My insurance strangely would cover it, but only for 1mg pills prescribed as though I'm taking it 1x per day. I get the option to refill every 30 days. 

I have like a 3-4 year supply. Lol


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2021)

Laser50216 said:


> you don't need arimidex for trt. being on the safe side would be not taking something that increases your chance of thrombosis. estrodiol is a self regulating hormone based on your testosterone levels. almost no one needs arimidex unless you have a specific genetic condition such as kleinfelters syndrome. check out the following videos...
> 1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo8IEgTiuZM&t=13s
> 2. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2QhFedZCuU&t=1s (condensed version of the first video)
> 3. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yaqo-BZJT8E (another video that brings up important points as well. hosted by the king of strength training himself)




Later you say “almost no one needs arimidex”, but you don’t give context. Are you talking about trt or are you including cycles abs heavier doses?


----------



## white ape (Mar 8, 2021)

To everyone on here that says you don’t need an AI with a TRT dose needs to stop. I had to start on AI with only 100mg of test. Each body is different. You’re giving out crap information. 

the best route is to get the blood work and see where you’re at. Blood work tells you what’s up. Not some people on the internet. And go get a new doctor if you aren’t happy with the one you have. There are plenty of them to choose from


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 8, 2021)

white ape said:


> To everyone on here that says you don’t need an AI with a TRT dose needs to stop. I had to start on AI with only 100mg of test. Each body is different. You’re giving out crap information.
> 
> the best route is to get the blood work and see where you’re at. Blood work tells you what’s up. Not some people on the internet. And go get a new doctor if you aren’t happy with the one you have. There are plenty of them to choose from



I am not sure what blood work you are referring to.  If you are referring to estradiol, I think that you fell in the same trap. What is an acceptable estradiol level.  If you are referring to the published level, then you are referring to a normal person without extrogeneous AAS.  I have blown the number to bits and grew like a weed. 1.5 g test with no AI.  Estrogen is anabolic. 
Now, if you started suffering from gyno, then, yes, you need an AI.  I did not so you are correct theT everyone is different and I would be willing to bet that the majority of people can handle “high” estrogen based on published numbers. 
I used to be an advocate of AI use until I tried without it.


----------



## white ape (Mar 8, 2021)

yes, going off numbers based off the appropriate range for all factors including estradiol. Each lab has their own range scale.  When my E shot up with my TRT I felt terrible. Just crazy mood swings and all that. Got on the AI and I’m all level and good. In my mind high E is more than just gyno. 

I think it’s wonderful that your body can handle so much test and be fine with no AI. I’m probably at the opposite end of the spectrum. I also think it’s bad advice to tell a person that is new to all this that blood markers don’t matter. IMO blood makers is the best place to start, get leveled out, and if you want to experiment from there then you at least have a baseline. Again, my opinion. I’m a believer in blood work and blood markers. I won’t speak for anyone else on that. 



Charger69 said:


> I am not sure what blood work you are referring to.  If you are referring to estradiol, I think that you fell in the same trap. What is an acceptable estradiol level.  If you are referring to the published level, then you are referring to a normal person without extrogeneous AAS.  I have blown the number to bits and grew like a weed. 1.5 g test with no AI.  Estrogen is anabolic.
> Now, if you started suffering from gyno, then, yes, you need an AI.  I did not so you are correct theT everyone is different and I would be willing to bet that the majority of people can handle “high” estrogen based on published numbers.
> I used to be an advocate of AI use until I tried without it.


----------



## Laser50216 (Mar 8, 2021)

Nope. This is incorrect. Estrodiol is dependent on testosterone levels. When one goes up so does the other. It isn't a negative side effect but an intended effect and is how all of the health benefits of testosterone are conveyed. The correct way to control side effects are having the correct protocol for the individual. This includes managing total dosage per week, # of injections, and losing fat if applicable. You don't need an ai on trt. Furthermore, the burden of proof lies with those who claim you do need this medication which is in fact a breast cancer medication not hormone replacement. It is testosterone replacement therapy not arimidex replacement therapy


----------



## Laser50216 (Mar 8, 2021)

Also no blood markers for estrodiol are not significant. You cannot know how much e2 your body has. A blood test can only measure spill over. No test you can take will ever tell you how much is in your body tissue or organs


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2021)

Laser50216 said:


> Nope. This is incorrect. Estrodiol is dependent on testosterone levels. When one goes up so does the other. It isn't a negative side effect but an intended effect and is how all of the health benefits of testosterone are conveyed. The correct way to control side effects are having the correct protocol for the individual. This includes managing total dosage per week, # of injections, and losing fat if applicable. You don't need an ai on trt. Furthermore, the burden of proof lies with those who claim you do need this medication which is in fact a breast cancer medication not hormone replacement. It is testosterone replacement therapy not arimidex replacement therapy



estrodiol is maintained via a negative feedback loop when there is no exogenous testosterone and the HPTA is active. 

That’s why AI mono therapy is many times a first option for addressing hypogonadal condition. Basically tank your body’s estrogen levels by taking arimidex and that sends a signal to your testes to create more testosterone that can be converted into (the too low) estrogen. 

Once you introduce exogenous testosterone that feedback loop is broken and doesn’t work. 

So, if the HPTA is functioning, it’s actually a FALL in e2 that creates a RISE in testosterone. You seem to not understand how the HPTA works, which is fundamental in understanding trt. 

When exogenous test is introduced it is not testosterone levels that dictate e2 levels. Dose is a function of e2 levels but what really matters is how apt a certain individual is to aromatize exogenous test into e2. 

Aromatization is not an “intended” effect of testosterone. Testosterone just aromatizes. No human “created” testosterone, it’s been here for
millions of years, so unless you’re talking about a divine being intending testosterone to be a certain way......

Stop with the asinine blanket statements “you do not need an ai on trt”. White ape does as do others. Also, just because there are videos about this on YouTube doesn’t mean those people are well informed. 

Your last points: semantics. Should we advise all trt patients to forgo hcg because it’s not “hcg replacement therapy”?

1/5 US Rx are off label uses. So that fact that arimidex is a drug primary used to treat breast cancer in women is of zero consequence and doesn’t serve your argument against its use. 

https://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/features/off-label-drug-use-what-you-need-to-know


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2021)

Laser50216 said:


> Also no blood markers for estrodiol are not significant. You cannot know how much e2 your body has. A blood test can only measure spill over. No test you can take will ever tell you how much is in your body tissue or organs



You’re literally parroting BS from a video I've seen. Those guys are a bunch of fools. 

Just because you’re jacked AF and make content on YouTube doesn’t mean your science and logic are sound.

I would encourage you to ask questions instead of blindly defending the viewpoints of others. See what you can learn.


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 8, 2021)

Jin said:


> You’re literally parroting BS from a video I've seen. Those guys are a bunch of fools.
> 
> Just because you’re jacked AF and make content on YouTube doesn’t mean your science and logic are sound.
> 
> I would encourage you to ask questions instead of blindly defending the viewpoints of others. See what you can learn.



I guess that I haven’t seen the video, however I do feel that the blood markers for estradiol are a reference only.  I don’t have the same reasoning however.  I know people that get gyno and are within range.  I am lucky and do not have issues... or haven’t had yet.  
The reference numbers for estradiol are for a normal person without exogenous test...   NOTE: None of us here are “normal”.  LOL
I think of estradiol as my friend... to a point. 
I grow like a weed when I let the estradiol go.  Yes.. there is a point of gynoand/or endema that you need to be weary of.  This is dependent on the individual. Your blood test over time will determine what that value is. 
I do it ass backwards.... I know what concentrations I can take and I use that as the estradiol “value”.  Not scientific, but bloodwork is controlled where I am and I haven’t found the correct estradiol test in Mexico for males.


----------



## Laser50216 (Mar 8, 2021)

Jin said:


> You’re literally parroting BS from a video I've seen. Those guys are a bunch of fools.
> 
> Just because you’re jacked AF and make content on YouTube doesn’t mean your science and logic are sound.
> 
> I would encourage you to ask questions instead of blindly defending the viewpoints of others. See what you can learn.



You have no proof. It's just that, science doesn't agree with you


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2021)

Laser50216 said:


> You have no proof. It's just that, science doesn't agree with you



Yes, and you vehemently disagreeing with me while simultaneously having a deficit of basic human physiology probably means that you’re right and I’m wrong. 

I am up for healthy debate that leads to others being educated. Seems like engaging in debate with you would leave everybody dumber for following along. 

If you have no intellectual humility you’ll never learn anything. 

I don’t know a lot about much but I know a fair amount about the topic at hand. You might even consider that you could potentially learn something from me, but instead you dig in your heals and say “science doesn’t agree with me” while providing zero evidence to support your claim.


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> I guess that I haven’t seen the video, however I do feel that the blood markers for estradiol are a reference only.  I don’t have the same reasoning however.  I know people that get gyno and are within range.  I am lucky and do not have issues... or haven’t had yet.
> The reference numbers for estradiol are for a normal person without exogenous test...   NOTE: None of us here are “normal”.  LOL
> I think of estradiol as my friend... to a point.
> I grow like a weed when I let the estradiol go.  Yes.. there is a point of gynoand/or endema that you need to be weary of.  This is dependent on the individual. Your blood test over time will determine what that value is.
> I do it ass backwards.... I know what concentrations I can take and I use that as the estradiol “value”.  Not scientific, but bloodwork is controlled where I am and I haven’t found the correct estradiol test in Mexico for males.



Blood markers are always just a reference point. You have to have enough blood test conducted at various point in your aas career to cross reference with how you are physically feeing. Eventually you get an ideas of where you’re likely to feel good within a specific range. Has nothing to do with reference rangers. 

Eventually, with enough experience, you’re likely not to need blood work to manage your e2 because you know instinctively if your e2 is where you feel jealousy. 

We all have unique body chemistry. Yes, higher e2 yields better gains. But some people get sides that just make life too difficult.

You cannot apply your personal experience equally to others. Estrodiol is definitely not my friend


----------

